# Membership!



## SaddleTrail (Feb 21, 2009)

I am now a proud member of the CMHR!!

I am so excited and happy to be a member of such a wonderful rescue!!

Thank you so much for my packet, I love it!

Also thank you so much for allowing me to be a part of CMHR!!

JoeAnn


----------



## Betsy (Feb 21, 2009)

I am proud to be a member too!! CMHR is the best because we get to help the sweet ones in need, so rewarding!!!!


----------



## SaddleTrail (Feb 21, 2009)

yep yep!

I am so excited and happy!


----------



## nbark (Mar 3, 2009)

So how does one get to join Chances Mini Rescue, would like to be a part of this. Would also be willing to donate my time and transportation for any rescued mini in my area.

Thanks

Nancy


----------



## Gini (Mar 3, 2009)

Nancy, CMHR would love to have you as a member. If you will go to our website and on the left column you'll find the links to the forms. Please fill the membership form out and send it to Shannon. Her address is at the top.

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/

If you have any questions please let me know.

Gini


----------



## chandab (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's the link to Chance's website, where you'll find membership, foster home, and adoption information, and info on the rescued horses. http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/

Hope this helps.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Mar 4, 2009)

I just spoke to my Power girl and gave her the information to the website!! She is interested in joining as well!. I have been telling every one who will listen to me about CMHR!!


----------



## nbark (Mar 4, 2009)

chandab said:


> Here's the link to Chance's website, where you'll find membership, foster home, and adoption information, and info on the rescued horses. http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/Hope this helps.



Thank you, got it, printed it and will be sending it out. I formerly was an Animal Control Officer (long before it was chic to be one) and have a lot of experience and knowledge for the state of Mass, so use me if you like for that, fyi.

Nancy


----------

